# Restricted NAT Type Call of Duty



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

So I'm trying to play the new call of duty game online, and my NAT type is strict. I have tried forwarding the ports that are listed for the game, but that didn't work. I downloaded a program that you can forward the ports to in order to check if they actually opened and I found that one of them (3074 UDP if it makes a difference) isn't opening, even though I changed the settings on the linksys page by typing in my IP address on the address bar. I tested all the other ones and they all worked. I have a Mcafee firewall and am playing on XBOX 360. I have a land line connected directly to the router. Please Help!


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Hi reid421*
What is the brand and model of your router?


----------



## rhenry (Nov 8, 2009)

Not to hijack the thread but I was experiencing almost the same thing. I had to put my router I got from my ISP in Transparent Bridge mode. So now my wireless router has the WAN IP of my ISP and all the information is passed on to my wireless router. I now have a NAT Type of open. Hope this helps.


----------



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a motorola MSTATEA modem. And to respond to rhenry, I would love to try out what you said but I have no clue what any of that means.


----------



## rhenry (Nov 8, 2009)

I am not familiar with that router/modem. It might be under advanced tab or WAN settings.


----------



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

Well I went to the router setting page and I clicked advanced routing and it asks for Desination LAN IP, Subenet Mask, Default Gateway, and interface, and under interface I can choose WAN, so I don't know if that's the page you're talking about, but if it is I still wouldn't have a clue what to do. By the way I really appreciate you all trying to help!


----------

